# How do you get from here to there?



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I walk, bus, train or tube my way through London every day. I can't drive


----------



## Glodenox (Mar 26, 2007)

Bicycle to Train Station

There I first board this type of train which is quite old, but still very comfortable actually:









To change train further on and take a quicker train, depending on it being rush hour or not (Double decks are used to cope with rush hour).


















Then I'll be taking one of these, an underground tram:








(some images from http://railweb.techsite.cz/)

I do sometimes use a car as well, but that is a rather rare event 

Greetings,
Glodenox


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

Cyclone!


----------

